
How Photoshop Helps NASA Reveal the Unseeable - bsilvereagle
https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2015/09/how-photoshop-helps-nasa-reveal-the-unseeable.html
======
iammyIP
It's more the marketing department helping adobe than adobe really helping
anyone. What they do there is some basic layering and channel adjustments so
it looks pretty for a magazine. The same result can be achieved as stressless
and professional with e.g. rawtherapee and gimp. No need to chain yourself to
adobe for tasks like this.

